
A coronavirus antibody test that is more than 99% accurate is now cleared in US - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/antibody-test-that-is-more-than-99-accurate-gets-emergency-clearance-by-fda-2020-5
======
1cvmask
This seems very promising. Hopefully they can eliminate the regulatory red
tape and ramp up production to meet demand.

~~~
lagilogi
Regulatory "red tape" exists for a reason. And it is a very good reason.

~~~
ironmagma
Do you care to elaborate?

~~~
totalZero
Seems pretty obvious to me. Regulations impose oversight and verify quality of
product, in order to protect people from self-interested business practices.

